# 8.5"x14" transfer paper for inkjet printers



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Would it be smart to buy 11x17 inch ironall or heat transfer paper and cut it down to 8.5x14 just for the extra 3 inches? Most printers (not wide) only print up to 8.5x14.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If your design can be reduced a tad, they also make a 13X19 which would get you two 8.5X13 sheets instead of just one 8.5x14 from an 11x17.

Otherwise, it's worth it if that is the size you need and you can pass on the extra cost of approximately $1 to your customer.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I had the same question as well. JBL Graphics sells this product. I have only seen one post about this paper but it was positive. When I get my press I am going to try it. Otherwise I will buy this new paper from Coastal Business in the larger size and cut down.

JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper 8-1/2" x 11" (50 sheets) Click for Discounts *SPECIAL* - 11-JPSS 50


index (Spectra Bright ppr)


----------

